# Quantum Sedan Trunk Lid Vs Audi 4000



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Not ever having owned a sedan myself, does anyone know if the trunk lids are near the same dimensions? Just wondering if an Audi 4k trunk spoiler would fit a Quantum sedan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

You knew that I'd say this;
Measure the both and get back to us.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Measure what both? I don't have a Q sedan to measure.








Maybe I need to acquire one.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Ask in the Audi 4000 forums here.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Well I have the spoiler in hand but I don't have the Quantum deck lid in hand. I asked here because I figured someone has a Quantum that they wanted to try to fit a spoiler to. I didn't bother checking the dimensions against my Coupe, but that might be interesting so I'll do that today. And I just remembered there's a Quantum turbodiesel sedan down the road from me...I'll go make friends with him this week sometime...


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The Bentley should have measurements, maybe?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Good point...I do have two of those laying around...
I drove by the guy's place this morning, but his Quantum wasn't out there. His diesel Vanagon Westfalia and his Diesel MK2 Jetta were out there...hope he didn't get rid of the Quantum..I think it's the one from SC that sold on EBay a couple years ago...blue and looked perfect. Showed up here with no plates about a week after the auction ended...


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Quantum Sedan Trunk Lid Vs Audi 4000 (JohnBarleyCorn)*

They're not interchangeable. They are quite different when you see them side by side.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Quantum Sedan Trunk Lid Vs Audi 4000 (Longitudinal)*

Darn. Not much out there for Quantums anyway, was hoping maybe this was one of the few...Oh well. Thanks!


----------

